# Holden Special Vehicles Continues To Taunt Us With Awesome Cars For 20th Anniversary



## Administrator (Mar 14, 2008)

As General Motors' sole brand in Australia, Holden's lineup gets most of GM's better products, like the Cruze, Captiva (a re-badged Saturn Vue) and 6 varieties of the Holden Commodore, formerly known as the Pontiac G8. While GM claims that Cadillac is ready to go head to head with the Germans, in truth, the G8 was the closest GM has come to making a car as good as a BMW.

Our G8 was essentially a Holden Commodore SS, a fairly standard model in its home market, despite having a 6.0L, 361 horsepower V8, but in Australia, customers can opt for a Commodore that's been breathed on by Holden Special Vehicles, a division similar to Mercedes-Benz's AMG outfit, or BMW's M division. The "base" model HSV Clubsport, has been selected for a special edition to commemorate the groups 20th anniversary. Only 100 cars will be produced, featuring a unique leather interior, sport suspension package, 20" wheels and special decals echoing the original Clubsport's graphics package.

Power remains the same, but that's ok – with a 425 horsepower 6.2L LS3 V8 engine, straight line acceleration will be so rapid that bystanders won't be able to tell that your car is any different from a standard car.

More: *Holden Special Vehicles Continues To Taunt Us With Awesome Cars, This One Celebrating Their 20th Anniversary* on AutoGuide.com


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

I need to move to Aussie land. They know how to build cars. We get these crap box cars that suspose to compete with East Asian cars. If I had the money and was able to import an HSV, I'll do it in a heartbeat.

The latest best cars that GM came out with was based off of Australian platforms, so what does that tell you.


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

That is a sharp car.

Shame GM's Pontiac division went together with Holden too late. Oh what could have been...........


----------



## Poncho Dan (Jun 30, 2009)

GM4life said:


> I need to move to Aussie land. They know how to build cars. We get these crap box cars that suspose to compete with East Asian cars. If I had the money and was able to import an HSV, I'll do it in a heartbeat.
> 
> The latest best cars that GM came out with was based off of Australian platforms, so what does that tell you.


I would even purchase an Aussie Ford. 

The 4.0L turbo'd straight six in the F6 Typhoon has a ridiculous torque curve (400ft/lb plateau from 2k-4500 or something like that). Pisses me off that they don't use that motor over here, like in their trucks or something.


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

Poncho Dan said:


> I would even purchase an Aussie Ford.
> 
> The 4.0L turbo'd straight six in the F6 Typhoon has a ridiculous torque curve (400ft/lb plateau from 2k-4500 or something like that). Pisses me off that they don't use that motor over here, like in their trucks or something.


I watch V8 Supercars religously. Were Ford and Holden cars go at it, the FPV's look really nice better than the cars they have here in the states. Whats up with that? Do the Aussies now how do design a better car than us? Your right the that stright 6 is a beast and I think its on the same level as some of Holdens HSV's as far as performance. Ohh and I like the power dome hoods that they have too.

http://www.fpv.com.au/media/75811/fpv-f6-broch-lr.pdf
http://www.fpv.com.au/media/75713/fpv-gt-broch.pdf


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

Its super hard to move there. They are really strick about it. I did aload of research on it awhile back. They aren't like the US where we let every worthless person in... they only want you if they can benfit from you.


----------



## gn300 (Mar 31, 2009)

I like the ute.


----------



## jetstang (Nov 5, 2008)

Here's the link to the Holden website and the Ute SS:
Ute SS V-Series Special Edition - Ute Range - Vehicles - Holden. Go better.
My brother in law bought a G8 and showed me the site yesterday. They made a SS in the car and truck as special editions, and both use the Pontiac nose!! So, everyone here that is trying to make a Vauxal or Holden, they are making theirs Pontiac, cool stuff. Hope Chevy jumps on board and gets the Holden as the Impala SS, and MAYBE an Elcamino with the Ute..


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

jetstang said:


> Here's the link to the Holden website and the Ute SS:
> Ute SS V-Series Special Edition - Ute Range - Vehicles - Holden. Go better.
> My brother in law bought a G8 and showed me the site yesterday. They made a SS in the car and truck as special editions, and both use the Pontiac nose!! So, everyone here that is trying to make a Vauxal or Holden, they are making theirs Pontiac, cool stuff. Hope Chevy jumps on board and gets the Holden as the Impala SS, and MAYBE an Elcamino with the Ute..


$3250.00 just to add a navigation system?? A Garman is like $165.


----------



## ROSEA CARPA (Feb 5, 2010)

jetstang said:


> Here's the link to the Holden website and the Ute SS:
> Ute SS V-Series Special Edition - Ute Range - Vehicles - Holden. Go better.
> My brother in law bought a G8 and showed me the site yesterday. They made a SS in the car and truck as special editions, and both use the Pontiac nose!! So, everyone here that is trying to make a Vauxal or Holden, they are making theirs Pontiac, cool stuff. Hope Chevy jumps on board and gets the Holden as the Impala SS, and MAYBE an Elcamino with the Ute..


They have the new Camaro is off of a Holden platform....same as the Commodore i think


----------



## jetstang (Nov 5, 2008)

Rukee said:


> $3250.00 just to add a navigation system?? A Garman is like $165.


But that's Aussie dollars, probably converts to $7 US or so.


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

ROSEA CARPA said:


> They have the new Camaro is off of a Holden platform....same as the Commodore i think


Simular, is shortend version of the Zeta platform, like the Challanger suppose to be shortend Charger/300M/Mercedies E-Class platform.


jetstang said:


> But that's Aussie dollars, probably converts to $7 US or so.


It comes out to $2740 USD. 

Portable nav attached to the windshield sounds good to me.


----------



## Jimbo (Jul 14, 2010)

GM4life said:


> I watch V8 Supercars religously. Where Ford and Holden cars go at it,


Yep, you can have your Daytona fellers, *this* is sedan car racing:






Go the mighty Holden!

(300 kph = 187 mph)


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

Thats some good racing. I'm excited to see it later this year.


----------



## Jimbo (Jul 14, 2010)

GM4life said:


> Thats some good racing. I'm excited to see it later this year.


The Bathurst 1000 (Km) is always a great event and '09 was a great year for GM Holden -- taking 1st, 2nd and 3rd, putting Ford off the podium.

Are you coming down to see it in October, or will you be watching it on TV?


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

Jimbo said:


> The Bathurst 1000 (Km) is always a great event and '09 was a great year for GM Holden -- taking 1st, 2nd and 3rd, putting Ford off the podium.
> 
> Are you coming down to see it in October, or will you be watching it on TV?


I'll be watching it on TV. I wish I could go to Australia.


----------

